# Las Vegas Super Show 2010 Winner's!



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Heard Original Of The Year was...

1st Mint Condition 63' hardtop
2nd American Gangster 63' vert 
3rd ???????


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Lowrider Of The Year

1st Perfect Score (3 time champ) Tradicionals CC
2nd Heavy Hitter New Style CC
3rdGuilty Pleasure lime green 64' Imperials CC


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

any more?


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

CONGRADS TO THE WINNERS


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 10:55 PM~18780751
> *Lowrider Of The Year
> 
> 1st Perfect Score (3 time champ) Tradicionals CC
> ...


I believe Heavy Hitter from New Style CC placed 2nd and Guilty Pleasure took 3rd.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Truck of The Year

1st-Gilbert's Oldie 54, Elite CC
2nd-????
3rd-Dave's dually from New Style


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 09:55 PM~18780751
> *Lowrider Of The Year
> 
> 1st Perfect Score (3 time champ) Tradicionals CC
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 10:55 PM~18780751
> *Lowrider Of The Year
> 
> 1st Perfect Score (3 time champ) Tradicionals CC
> ...


HEAVY HITTER TOOK 2nd NEW STYLE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 12 2010, 10:32 AM~18790931
> *Truck of The Year
> 
> 1st-Gilbert's Oldie 54, Elite CC
> ...


LOCK DOWN 53 VIEJITOS CC


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 12 2010, 10:29 AM~18790904
> *I believe Heavy Hitter from New Style CC placed 2nd and Guilty Pleasure took 3rd.
> *


That's right.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Traditional of the year?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

WHO WON 1ST IN MILD 60'S HT
I GOT 2ND 
WHO GOT 3RD


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 14 2010, 01:28 AM~18807062
> *WHO WON 1ST IN MILD 60'S HT
> I GOT 2ND
> WHO GOT 3RD
> *


60s MILD HT

1st ??????
2nd YOU
3rd ME.. :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

2nd street 40's :biggrin: 
who won 1st 40's??


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 13 2010, 09:52 PM~18806791
> *Traditional of the year?
> *


"EL PATRON 59" IMPERIALS


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 08:29 PM~18779762
> *Heard Original Of The Year was...
> 
> 1st Mint Condition 63' hardtop
> ...


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

Best Bomb Gangsta 48


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EVIL THREAT CC
SIMID CUSTOM 70s. 3TH PLACE
SPORT COMPAC 90s second. Place


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES C.C. LOS ANGELES. 1ST PLACE IN HARLEYS AND BEST MURALS... MY HIGHEST RESPECTS TO THE OWNER OF "PERFECT SCORE"


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

POST PICS OF ALL 9O's CLASS WINNERS


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Oct 14 2010, 07:59 AM~18808357
> *Best Bomb Gangsta 48
> 
> 
> ...


This was Bomb of the Year??


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Oct 14 2010, 07:13 AM~18808090
> *"EL PATRON 59" IMPERIALS
> *


2nd???
3rd???


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

1st Place Semi Custom 70's

















Stylistics Los Angeles


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

200 best of show 100 best bike call for more info 5209710432


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

2nd place 60's street convertible


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Oct 14 2010, 03:44 AM~18807556
> *60s MILD HT
> 
> 1st ??????
> ...


ANY ONE KNOW WHAT CAR GOT 1ST


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

2nd place 60's orginal convertibles


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

My son's pedal car 1st place special interest.


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 14 2010, 03:17 PM~18811754
> *1st Place Semi Custom 70's
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. 2nd, 3rd?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . And then the next day I took her out for a short drive to the hop at the park..!! 










 

.. (who else was in this class??!! :dunno: ).


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

BOTH FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend+Oct 14 2010, 02:17 PM~18811754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 ???? :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

WHO WON 1ST IN MILD 60'S HT
I GOT 2ND 
NWK 3RD


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 14 2010, 04:51 PM~18811963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 14 2010, 03:17 PM~18811754
> *1st Place Semi Custom 70's
> 
> 
> ...


wow frist place :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

>


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

THIS IS A GOOD TOPIC. YOU GET TO SEE WHAT EACH CAR LOOKS LIKE.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

LUXURY 80s
MILD CUSTOM - 1ST PLACE


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Oct 14 2010, 07:57 AM~18808340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD MOTHER FUCKER RIGHT THERE.


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 14 2010, 10:07 AM~18809376
> *2nd???
> 3rd???
> *


2ND WAS THE RED 77 CADI FROM ELITE. CANT REMEMBER WHO 3RD WAS.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 14 2010, 07:49 PM~18815100
> *CONGRATS HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Shops Laggard took 3rd place Mild Custom:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

show the wagons didnt see it


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18815537
> *LUXURY 80s
> MILD CUSTOM - 1ST PLACE
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

The 80's class was all screwed up


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 14 2010, 09:33 PM~18815640
> *2ND WAS THE RED 77 CADI FROM ELITE. CANT REMEMBER WHO 3RD WAS.
> *


3rd place traditional was the gold 58 ht from texas


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

WHAT LRM NEEDS TO DO IS QUIT BREAKING THERE OWN RULES AND FOLLOW THERE RULE BOOK. THERE LETTING CARS COMPETE THAT DIDNT EVEN QUALIFY AT A SACTIONED SHOW.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2010, 10:23 PM~18815537
> *LUXURY 80s
> MILD CUSTOM - 1ST PLACE
> 
> ...


NICE JOB COAST


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

FIRST PLACE SEMI KUSTOM EL CAMINO AND BEST OF SHOW AUDIO/VIDEO


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

my 58 chevy delray took 3rd place in street.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Oct 14 2010, 08:54 PM~18815175
> *wow frist place :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: I changed the motor again added more chrome to it plus the rear end drums trailing arms upper and lower then added video a painted muraled and patterened out the gas tank. I guess that bumped me up to Semi custom. I was in the mild class in Phoenix and San Bernardino. Next year Ill be full custom. With some additonal things that will be done. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 14 2010, 03:17 PM~18811754
> *1st Place Semi Custom 70's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Oct 14 2010, 09:04 PM~18815318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man. I would love to see that with some more colors on it.. Nice win homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18815537
> *LUXURY 80s
> MILD CUSTOM - 1ST PLACE
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: congrats Coast


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 15 2010, 10:14 AM~18819249
> *Looks good man. I would love to see that with some more colors on it.. Nice win homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks u have a bad. Ass monte


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> FIRST PLACE SEMI KUSTOM EL CAMINO AND BEST OF SHOW AUDIO/VIDEO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

MY 61 GOT 3RD PLACE 60'S ORIGINAL CONVERTIBLE...WOW WHAT A SHOCK TO ME...TO MANY NICE RIDES THERE.










MY USO MIKE GOT 1ST PLACE OG CONVERTIBLE AND 2ND PLACE OG OF THE YEAR...GOOD JOB MONEY MIKE AND BOWTIE...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> > FIRST PLACE SEMI KUSTOM EL CAMINO AND BEST OF SHOW AUDIO/VIDEO
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I got 2nd 90s Luxury Mild  but I havent seen any pics of my ride so i dont have any to post :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

is it true that perfect score 58 impala was in an accident on the way home?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Oct 15 2010, 09:27 AM~18818893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18815537
> *LUXURY 80s
> MILD CUSTOM - 1ST PLACE
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> FIRST PLACE SEMI KUSTOM EL CAMINO AND BEST OF SHOW AUDIO/VIDEO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: I took 2nd in 80's street custom. with my cutty.lot of comp in my category


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Oct 15 2010, 03:45 PM~18821600
> *:thumbsup: I took 2nd in 80's street custom. with my cutty.lot of comp in my category
> *


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 15 2010, 03:49 PM~18821632
> *
> *


the caddy was looking clean coast :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT WON... !!!!


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 15 2010, 01:16 PM~18820569
> *THANKS SMILEY!!JUS TRYIN TO CATCH UP TO U GUYS HOMIE!!!
> *


Tight :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I took 2ND PLACE street CUV 

"24-7" 03 Blazer 

Identity Car Club Phoenix Arizona









[/quote]














anybody know who took 1st & 3rd in this class, let me know thanks!


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Oct 15 2010, 03:45 PM~18821600
> *:thumbsup: I took 2nd in 80's street custom. with my cutty.lot of comp in my category
> *


post a pic if u can thanks.


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Oct 14 2010, 06:26 PM~18814039
> *BOTH FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C.  SAN DIEGO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black87olds_@Oct 15 2010, 05:19 PM~18822181
> *post a pic if u can thanks.
> *


did not have camera.it was the one with flake top and skulls on trunk


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Finally I won! 

Had to accept the award via satellite, thanks to everyone who supported Certified Gangster all these years! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 15 2010, 08:05 PM~18823359
> *Finally I won!
> 
> Had to accept the award via satellite, thanks to everyone who supported Certified Gangster all these years! :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

ttt  !


----------



## familia5 (Dec 1, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Oct 14 2010, 09:35 PM~18815657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What did evil91 take


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Oct 16 2010, 11:34 AM~18827151
> *What did evil91 take
> *


he got secon in sport compac


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

who got secon in semi custom in 70s


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2010, 01:55 PM~18820795
> *I got 2nd 90s Luxury Mild   but I havent seen any pics of my ride so i dont have any to post :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: ConGrants :cheesy:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Oct 16 2010, 01:01 PM~18827669
> *he got secon in sport compac
> *


THANXS HOMIE


----------



## bestbomb38 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 11:55 PM~18780751
> *Lowrider Of The Year
> 
> 1st Perfect Score (3 time champ) Tradicionals CC
> ...


lowrider of the year was crig from Classic Memories with his 58 Impala


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 13 2010, 11:28 PM~18807062
> *WHO WON 1ST IN MILD 60'S HT
> I GOT 2ND
> WHO GOT 3RD
> ...


THATS ONE BEAUTIFUL RIDE!! :WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE FIRST PLACE WINNER: :scrutinize:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bestbomb38_@Oct 16 2010, 08:30 PM~18829427
> *lowrider of the year was crig from Classic Memories with his 58 Impala
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 14 2010, 10:24 PM~18814784
> *WHO WON 1ST IN MILD 60'S HT
> I GOT 2ND
> NWK 3RD
> ...


I took 3rd with this


----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)

1st place mild custom veteranos c.c. dallas tx.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . anyone out there know who else was in the 80's class . . ?!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bestbomb38_@Oct 16 2010, 06:30 PM~18829427
> *lowrider of the year was crig from Classic Memories with his 58 Impala
> *


His (Chris) new club is TRADICIONALS.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61Dreams_@Oct 12 2010, 10:35 AM~18790956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> The 80's class was all screwed up
> [/qYES IT WAS


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

LUXURY 90'S & NEWER
FULL CUSTOM 1ST PLACE


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18815537
> *LUXURY 80s
> MILD CUSTOM - 1ST PLACE
> 
> ...


wow.. congratz coast..


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

No offense but people still roll camaros? Thought that style was dead... O well congrats and either way its still nice. Ill never have a ride in vegas so u already beat me.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Oct 16 2010, 10:04 PM~18831593
> *LUXURY 90'S & NEWER
> FULL CUSTOM 1ST PLACE
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Oct 16 2010, 01:03 PM~18827678
> *who got secon in semi custom in 70s
> *


x2


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Oct 15 2010, 02:55 PM~18820795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 anyone got pics of 2 & 3 place ??


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Oct 16 2010, 07:40 PM~18829904
> *I took 3rd with this
> 
> 
> ...


SO WAS THERE A 1ST PLACE WINNER LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 17 2010, 11:59 PM~18839187
> *SO WAS THERE A 1ST PLACE WINNER LOL :biggrin:
> *


heard it was the red 61 hardtop with black and grey interior with cross laces featured in the lrm couple of months ago


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

http://i53.tinypic.com/2mi1h8o.jpg
heard he got first j.d


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Oct 18 2010, 12:19 AM~18839292
> *http://i53.tinypic.com/2mi1h8o.jpg
> heard he got first j.d
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD THANKS FAM


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Oct 17 2010, 08:41 PM~18837254
> *who took 1st ...  who took 3rd  ??
> anyone got pics of this class winners?
> anyone got pics of  2 & 3 place ??
> *


I dont know, i didnt even go to the award ceremony, i wasnt even planning on winning


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Oct 14 2010, 03:44 AM~18807556
> *60s MILD HT
> 
> 1st ??????
> ...



1st El uno Red 61 i heard took first!!!!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 16 2010, 06:44 PM~18829506
> *THATS ONE BEAUTIFUL RIDE!!  :WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE FIRST PLACE WINNER: :scrutinize:
> *





First Place 60's Mild


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Oct 17 2010, 03:00 AM~18831798
> *No offense but people still roll camaros? Thought that style was dead... O well congrats and either way its still nice. Ill never have a ride in vegas so u already beat me.
> *


don't hate foo wat u got my shit made it to the superr show and placed every car out there is play out :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

No love for the bikes at all :nosad:

Well after 10 years in the bike game I finally took a title. 2010 Lowrider Trike of the Year


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 18 2010, 07:07 AM~18839987
> *First Place 60's Mild
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18815537
> *LUXURY 80s
> MILD CUSTOM - 1ST PLACE
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2010, 07:47 AM~18840144
> *No love for the bikes at all :nosad:
> 
> Well after 10 years in the bike game I finally took a title.  2010 Lowrider Trike of the Year
> ...




Whats up Tony, Big Congrats on the title from the Identity Family and big props on bringing the title back to AZ!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2010, 01:15 AM~18843499
> *Whats up Tony, Big Congrats on the title from the Identity Family and big props on bringing the title back to AZ!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir I gotta give props to SA Rollerz, Hot$tuff, Hernan, Mike Lindville, and of course the big bad Gene Bare for the original build up that made it all possible.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2010, 04:54 PM~18844303
> *Yes sir I gotta give props to SA Rollerz, Hot$tuff, Hernan, Mike Lindville, and of course the big bad Gene Bare for the original build up that made it all possible.
> *


Good job RO :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2010, 08:47 AM~18840144
> *No love for the bikes at all :nosad:
> 
> Well after 10 years in the bike game I finally took a title.  2010 Lowrider Trike of the Year
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone know who placed in full 70's ? Thinkn lifestyle had a couple..


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Oct 17 2010, 02:04 AM~18831593
> *LUXURY 90'S & NEWER
> FULL CUSTOM 1ST PLACE
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18815537
> *LUXURY 80s
> MILD CUSTOM - 1ST PLACE
> 
> ...


Bad ass Broum Congrats Looks great in the streets too


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Oct 17 2010, 03:00 AM~18831798
> *No offense but people still roll camaros? Thought that style was dead... O well congrats and either way its still nice. Ill never have a ride in vegas so u already beat me.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations to the 2010 winners in Vegas. I would like to know who won in 80's mild, and semi even radical. I would like to see pics if people have some. I missed out this year.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 12 2010, 10:29 AM~18790904
> *I believe Heavy Hitter from New Style CC placed 2nd and Guilty Pleasure took 3rd.
> *


HEAVY HITTER TOOK 2nd LOW RIDER OF THE yr.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 19 2010, 09:12 AM~18850315
> *HEAVY HITTER TOOK 2nd  LOW RIDER OF THE yr.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

2nd place 90s Luxury Semi custom








who got 1st and 3rd?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 19 2010, 09:12 AM~18850315
> *HEAVY HITTER TOOK 2nd  LOW RIDER OF THE yr.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:  CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2010, 11:58 AM~18851142
> *2nd place 90s Luxury Semi custom
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR........









R F F R


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

3rd place in 89 and older luxary street


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Oct 13 2010, 10:28 PM~18807062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

who took 1st. in 60eez hard tops semi full custom??


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 21 2010, 01:58 PM~18871677
> *who took 1st. in 60eez hard tops semi full custom??
> *


I DID :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 21 2010, 01:51 PM~18872058
> *I DID :biggrin:
> *


sup Son! just doing my homework :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Oct 21 2010, 05:45 PM~18873982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We at lowriderstylecarclub.com have found some of the best photo's posted all over Lay it Low and now got 50 of the best of the best on our website! See if you photos made it......._  

Your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Oct 21 2010, 06:45 PM~18873982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ALFREDO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 21 2010, 06:57 PM~18874112
> *sup Son! just doing my homework :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

1st IN FULL 80'S :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 21 2010, 10:06 PM~18876719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Mint Condition
Original of the year 2010


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

ANYONE GOT THE WINNERS FOR THE 90S LUXURY STREET AND MILD POST THEM UP


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 21 2010, 10:06 PM~18876719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 14 2010, 08:18 PM~18813946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No disrespect Uce! I'm a fan of all your rides, I said was up to you at the show, but are you sure it was 80's-Full ..??!!! . . . 'cause that's what this one says on my wall! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 21 2010, 10:06 PM~18876719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here's our winner!
Tony of our Lowrider Style- San Antonio Chapter!!!
El Camino category:
Mild custom: 2nd place!!!_


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## soul assasin (Jun 26, 2009)

Any pics of truck of the year.
plus 2nd and 3rd??


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 23 2010, 12:41 PM~18888524
> *Here's our winner!
> Tony of our Lowrider Style- San Antonio Chapter!!!
> El Camino category:
> ...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 15 2010, 09:11 AM~18819233
> *:thumbsup: I changed the motor again added more chrome to it plus the rear end drums trailing arms upper and lower then added video a painted muraled and patterened out the gas tank. I guess that bumped me up to Semi custom. I was in the mild class in Phoenix and San Bernardino. Next year Ill be full custom. With some additonal things that will be done. Thanks for the support.
> *


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 14 2010, 03:54 PM~18811986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 while this is certainly a nice car, it should not have even placed in original class, as it has Brembo disc brakes in front, which was certainly NOT a factory option in 63.

original class is exactly that: original.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 21 2010, 10:06 PM~18876719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 21 2010, 11:06 PM~18876719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 . . I love this ride too, but I don't believe it got 1st place 80's FULL at the Super-Show, because I got that ! . .


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag+Oct 14 2010, 03:54 PM~18811986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

I GOT 3RD IN 90'S AND NEWER LUXURY STREET


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 23 2010, 10:30 PM~18891832
> *
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: I WON SECOND PLACE HOMIE I THINK HE GOT THIRD ...


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 23 2010, 12:41 PM~18888524
> *Here's our winner!
> Tony of our Lowrider Style- San Antonio Chapter!!!
> El Camino category:
> ...










:nono: :nono:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 25 2010, 08:40 PM~18907968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH OUR MEMBER IS SAYING THERE WAS A MESS UP IN THE TROPHYS. DID ANYONE HEAR THE SAMETHING?


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 21 2010, 10:23 PM~18876858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn how did this car beat the 63 rag from uso? 60s og catergory all fucked up bad judging what idiot gives a 2nd place trophy to a car with disc brakes lol MC is a nice car always liked it but well short of really beating the black 63. Seems like lrm needs new un biased judges for next years shows


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 26 2010, 05:14 PM~18915573
> *YEAH OUR MEMBER IS SAYING THERE WAS A MESS UP IN THE TROPHYS. DID ANYONE HEAR THE SAMETHING?
> *


WHAT KIND OF MESS UP? DID HE GET A TROPHY ? IF SO WHAT DID IT SAY ?


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

AW FUCK HERE WE GO WITH THE HATIN. FIRST OF ALL IF U WANT TO TALK BOUT BEIN BIAS THAT 63 FROM USO NEVER QUALIFIED AT ANY SHOW AND THEY STILL LET HIM COMPETE. I GUESS I BEAT HIM WITH MY DETAIL, MAYBE ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT KEEP PAYIN THESE OVER PRICED SHOPS TO REBUILD THERE CARS WOULD LEARN AND JUST CALL ME TO BUILD. THEY MIGHT JUST WIN ORIGINAL OF THE YEAR


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 27 2010, 12:10 PM~18922720
> *AW FUCK HERE WE GO WITH THE HATIN. FIRST OF ALL IF U WANT TO TALK BOUT BEIN BIAS THAT 63 FROM USO NEVER QUALIFIED AT ANY SHOW AND THEY STILL LET HIM COMPETE. I GUESS I BEAT HIM WITH MY DETAIL, MAYBE ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT KEEP PAYIN THESE OVER PRICED SHOPS TO REBUILD THERE CARS WOULD LEARN AND JUST CALL ME TO BUILD. THEY MIGHT JUST WIN ORIGINAL OF THE YEAR
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 27 2010, 11:27 AM~18922371
> *WHAT KIND OF MESS UP? DID HE GET A TROPHY ? IF SO WHAT DID IT SAY ?
> *


Iam investigating it now....
Sorry about da mess up homie. 


.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We got 60 more of the baddest pic's ever on our website of the Lowrider Magazine Vega's Super Show!!!!!
Plus a surprise video!!!!!_ :cheesy: 

Here's your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 14 2010, 09:05 AM~18808832
> *BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES C.C. LOS ANGELES.  1ST PLACE IN HARLEYS AND BEST MURALS...
> MY  HIGHEST RESPECTS TO THE OWNER OF  "PERFECT SCORE"
> 
> ...


*Much props Carnal. :h5: :nicoderm: uffin: :420: *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 27 2010, 12:10 PM~18922720
> *AW FUCK HERE WE GO WITH THE HATIN. FIRST OF ALL IF U WANT TO TALK BOUT BEIN BIAS THAT 63 FROM USO NEVER QUALIFIED AT ANY SHOW AND THEY STILL LET HIM COMPETE. I GUESS I BEAT HIM WITH MY DETAIL, MAYBE ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT KEEP PAYIN THESE OVER PRICED SHOPS TO REBUILD THERE CARS WOULD LEARN AND JUST CALL ME TO BUILD. THEY MIGHT JUST WIN ORIGINAL OF THE YEAR
> *



lol cuz they fucked him in woodland (your hometown) how can a parked car thats a driver outpoint a car on jackstands fully displayed? Come on man you know the points sytem you know there was no way that 62 or 59 should have beat the 63 in woodland. Im not taking anything away from your car ive made it clear over the years i like your car but the rag would outpoint you more options fresher paint interior motor alot of nos stuff. Its unfortunate that the judging is as bad as it is at lrm shows i mean allowing a car with wilwood brakes to win 2nd place in the og 60s rag catergory? Probably time for new fresher judges. Again man no disrespect to you your cars nice I just think the politics suck


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2010, 09:30 PM~18927517
> *lol cuz they fucked him in woodland (your hometown) how can a parked car thats a driver outpoint a car on jackstands fully displayed? Come on man you know the points sytem you know there was no way that 62 or 59 should have beat the 63 in woodland. Im not taking anything away from your car ive made it clear over the years i like your car but the rag would outpoint you more options fresher paint  interior motor alot of nos stuff. Its unfortunate that the judging is as bad as it is at lrm shows i mean allowing a car with wilwood brakes to win 2nd place in the og 60s rag catergory? Probably time for new fresher judges. Again man no disrespect to you your cars nice I just think the politics suck
> *


HOW DID THEY FUCK HIM IN WOODLAND. HE WAS IN A 10X20 ON 2 JACKSTANDS SHOWING ONE SIDE OF THE CAR WITH EVERYTHING CLOSED UP. HOW DO U EXPECT TO WIN SHOWIN LIKE THAT. THE 62 DIDNT WIN SECOND THE 59 FROM IMPALAS DID. AND THE 63 FROM TRADICINALS TOOK THIRD. IF U THINK THAT 63 OUT POINTS ME UR FULL OF SHIT. BETTER TAKE A BETTER LOOK AT THE UNDER CARRIAGE AND ENGINE COMPARTMENT. IF ANYBODY HAS BEEN GOIN AGAINST POLITICS WITH THE JUDGES THESE LAST FEW YEARS ITS BEEN ME. THEM JUDGES HAVE GIVEN NO LOVE TO ME IF U KNEW WHAT IVE BEEN THROUGH WITH THOSE GUYS THEN YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND. IT JUST MAKES ME LAUGH EVERY TIME I BEAT A BOWTIE BUILT CAR HOW PEOPLE FROM THAT AREA START HATIN.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 27 2010, 11:27 AM~18922371
> *WHAT KIND OF MESS UP? DID HE GET A TROPHY ? IF SO WHAT DID IT SAY ?
> *


From what the President of our San Antonio Chapter say's......
The owner Tony went to Cali to talk to LRM and the vote's where re-counted and he say's he got 2nd but they give him the 3rd place torphy at the show. :dunno:


Who care's your both winners in my book! :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:drama: 

Take it to the Octagon guys! LOL


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

OH HE DONT WANNA DO THAT :nono:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

who won 60s full custom 1st and 2nd...


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Oct 28 2010, 05:20 PM~18934178
> *who won 60s full custom 1st and 2nd...
> *


HEAVY HITTER 1ST. NOT SURE BOUT 2ND.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 28 2010, 05:25 PM~18934220
> *HEAVY HITTER 1ST. NOT SURE BOUT 2ND.
> *


oh...thought he'd be in a conv. class...


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

Dude from USO got robbed! Mint condition is a bad ass car but to much stuff not og.
His. Frame and all the black is glossy and the belly is the wrong color.
No disrespect to mint conditon but that was just wrong.
I heard when the asked the judges why he didn't place the told him "give someone else a chance"
Politics its fucked up


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Voltron_@Oct 28 2010, 08:42 PM~18936167
> *Dude from USO got robbed! Mint condition is a bad ass car but to much stuff not og.
> His. Frame and all the black is glossy and the belly is the wrong color.
> No disrespect to mint conditon but that was just wrong.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 3X CHAMP


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Oct 28 2010, 05:30 PM~18934268
> *oh...thought he'd be in a conv. class...
> *


MY BAD YOUR RIGHT.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Voltron_@Oct 28 2010, 08:42 PM~18936167
> *Dude from USO got robbed! Mint condition is a bad ass car but to much stuff not og.
> His. Frame and all the black is glossy and the belly is the wrong color.
> No disrespect to mint conditon but that was just wrong.
> ...


 :0 Fucked up shit right there


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 27 2010, 10:23 PM~18928062
> *HOW DID THEY FUCK HIM IN WOODLAND. HE WAS IN A 10X20 ON 2 JACKSTANDS SHOWING ONE SIDE OF THE CAR WITH EVERYTHING CLOSED UP. HOW DO U EXPECT TO WIN SHOWIN LIKE THAT. THE 62 DIDNT WIN SECOND THE 59 FROM IMPALAS DID. AND THE 63 FROM TRADICINALS TOOK THIRD. IF U THINK THAT 63 OUT POINTS ME UR FULL OF SHIT. BETTER TAKE A BETTER LOOK AT THE UNDER CARRIAGE AND ENGINE COMPARTMENT. IF ANYBODY HAS BEEN GOIN AGAINST POLITICS WITH THE JUDGES THESE LAST FEW YEARS ITS BEEN ME. THEM JUDGES HAVE GIVEN NO LOVE TO ME IF U KNEW WHAT IVE BEEN THROUGH WITH THOSE GUYS THEN YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND. IT JUST MAKES ME LAUGH EVERY TIME I BEAT A BOWTIE BUILT CAR HOW PEOPLE FROM THAT AREA START HATIN.
> *


You should have just stayed away from the drama.....LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 28 2010, 09:10 PM~18936520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 3X CHAMP
> *



post your score card id like to see how many points you got. i saw the score card on the black car and i was like WOW lets be honest man tell me where your car outpoints the black one? paint? accessories? display? black 63 has so much nos from spiral shocks to exhaust hangers. I mean shit keep it real how do you think you out pointed the ragtop?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 27 2010, 10:23 PM~18928062
> *HOW DID THEY FUCK HIM IN WOODLAND. HE WAS IN A 10X20 ON 2 JACKSTANDS SHOWING ONE SIDE OF THE CAR WITH EVERYTHING CLOSED UP. HOW DO U EXPECT TO WIN SHOWIN LIKE THAT. THE 62 DIDNT WIN SECOND THE 59 FROM IMPALAS DID. AND THE 63 FROM TRADICINALS TOOK THIRD. IF U THINK THAT 63 OUT POINTS ME UR FULL OF SHIT. BETTER TAKE A BETTER LOOK AT THE UNDER CARRIAGE AND ENGINE COMPARTMENT. IF ANYBODY HAS BEEN GOIN AGAINST POLITICS WITH THE JUDGES THESE LAST FEW YEARS ITS BEEN ME. THEM JUDGES HAVE GIVEN NO LOVE TO ME IF U KNEW WHAT IVE BEEN THROUGH WITH THOSE GUYS THEN YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND. IT JUST MAKES ME LAUGH EVERY TIME I BEAT A BOWTIE BUILT CAR HOW PEOPLE FROM THAT AREA START HATIN.
> *


so your motor is cleaner? i didnt seeyour cruise control did i miss it? and glossy black is not original so you should be deducted points for that. plus you got undercoating on the bottom of your car, red oxide looks way cleaner. again your cars nice but id like to see where and how you out pointed the rag


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

Its not mint conditons fault in my opinion. The judging is to blame. I honestley belive that LRM hates on anything that comes out of bowtie conection. Last year for example, the blue 57 rag got 2nd and it was a bolt by bolt restoration by the book,and his display was un heard of bad ass. He should of won on display alone. LRM judges just hate on bowtie.


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2010, 11:50 PM~18937704
> *so  your motor is cleaner? i didnt seeyour cruise control did i miss it? and glossy black is not original so you should be deducted points for that. plus you got undercoating on the bottom of your car, red oxide looks way cleaner.  again your cars nice but id like to see where and how you out pointed the rag
> *


ALL U KEEP TALKIN BOUT IS ACCESSORIES, THERE ONLY WORTH 15 POINTS. I HAVE ENOUGH ACCESSORIES TO SCORE HI ENOUGH POINTS. I DONT HAVE NO GLOSS BLACK ON MY CAR,AND IF U WANT TO TALK BOUT KEEPIN IT OG THEN RED OXIDE IS NOT ORIGINAL. IF U GUYS WANNA WIN THEN QUIT SPENDIN ALL UR MONEY ON ACCESSORIES AND PUT INTO DETAIL. UR A BUNCH OF CRY BABIES, ITS FUNNY I WON 3 DIFFERENT TIMES, THEY MUST OF ALL BEEN LUCK OR A CONSPIRACY HUH. I WON ITS OVER QUIT SNIBBLIN :rant:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 29 2010, 08:13 AM~18939205
> *ALL U KEEP TALKIN BOUT IS ACCESSORIES, THERE ONLY WORTH 15 POINTS. I HAVE ENOUGH ACCESSORIES TO SCORE HI ENOUGH POINTS. I DONT HAVE NO GLOSS BLACK ON MY CAR,AND IF U WANT TO TALK BOUT KEEPIN IT OG THEN RED OXIDE IS NOT ORIGINAL. IF U GUYS WANNA WIN THEN QUIT SPENDIN ALL UR MONEY ON ACCESSORIES AND PUT INTO DETAIL. UR A BUNCH OF CRY BABIES, ITS FUNNY I WON 3 DIFFERENT TIMES, THEY MUST OF ALL BEEN LUCK OR A CONSPIRACY HUH. I WON ITS OVER QUIT SNIBBLIN :rant:
> *


well my floors were og and they still had red oxide on them so must have been og true most cars did get undercoating but there was red oxide under there. you didnt answer the question how did you out point a fresh 63 rag with fresh wet black paint brand new interior same motor thats just as clean if not cleaner brand new chrome and polishing explain where your car would out point the black one. you keep saying details but what details do you have that make it better? im just curious i know you love your car and its a nice car but if it was quality un biased judging you wouldn't beat the rag. doesnt matter now your the winner 3 times so your in retirement and you know as well as i do lrm involves alot of bs and politics so it is what it is.


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

THE ONLY PLACE THAT RAG OUT POINTS ME IS ACCESSORIES AND THATS IT. AND LIKE I SAID I HAVE ENOUGH ACCESSORIES TO SCORE HIGH ENOUGH TO WERE HE ONLY GETS A COUPLE POINTS MORE. AND I DONT KNOW HOW U THINK HIS PAINT AND INTERIOR AND ENGINE AND EVERYTHING ELSE IS CLEANER OR AS U SAY "FRESHER" CUZ MY CAR JUS SITS IN THE TRAILER SO ITS JUST AS FRESH AS IT WAS WEN IT FIRST CAME OUT. AND IM THE ONE WORKIN AGAINST THE POLITICS EVRY YEAR. THE CAR DIDNT QUALIFY POINT BLANK AND THEY STILL OVER ROAD THERE OWN RULES TO LET HIM COMPETE. BECAUSE ITS A BOWTIE BUILT CAR AND A USO CAR. THEY WUD OF NEVER DID THAT FOR ME. RULES ARE RULES. AND THEY BROKE THEM. JOE RAY EVEN SAID IT WAS BULLSHIT.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:drama: :drama: :drama: 

Octagon! Take it to the Octagon! hahahahahaha LOL


It would be nice to have both cars shown at one of those Chevy shows in the mid-west where those boys don't mess around just to see how they stack up. I've seen 100 points cars and those things are not perfect, over spray, runs etc. Both MC & AG are built with pride & passion and now just need to be driven....isn't that what Lowriding is all about? IMO

Congrats to MC for winning.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

FIRST TIME THE SHORTYS GOT INDOORS,MY SHORTY TOOK 2ND,DUE TO SUM1 COMPLAINING TO THE CASHMAN PEEPS BOUT HIM HAVEIN THE SYSTEM ON,FOR BOTH DAYS,FUCK IT,EVERYBODY ENJOYED THE MUSIC,JENTE FROM STYLISTICS TO SOCIETY ENJOYED LISTENIN AND VIEWIN WAR IN CONCERT,THANX TO NOT GETTIN DISQUALIFIED,JUST KNOCKED HIM OUT OF BEST OF CATAGORY N GETTIN 2ND,OH WELL,JUST SEEEIN ALL THE JENTE TRIPPOUT ON IT WAS WORTH IT!..












 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, sorry about all the drama going on over this; that ain’t my thing at all and I have great respect for all the real clean cars. The people who really know me get that I really do just dig the cars and maybe I got a little caught up in the chasing a title with this one. The more I think about it I really was lucky they even let me compete and I understand the Lo*Lystics folks had a hand in letting me in and thank you for that. Mint Condition is a bad ass car and he’s got a good point… there is a reason that car has a 3X title. I even have a picture of it up in my garage. I hope to get American Gangster out there this year for everyone to see and hopefully appreciate. Whatever happens, happens. Don’t get it twisted I’d dig having an OG title, but that isn’t my motivation this year. Just want to get out there and chop it up with everyone at a few shows and BBQ’s.
Peace… Sin Sixty


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 29 2010, 08:37 PM~18944168
> *Wow, sorry about all the drama going on over this; that ain’t my thing at all and I have great respect for all the real clean cars.  The people who really know me get that  I really do just dig the cars and maybe I got a little caught up in the chasing a title with this one.  The more I think about it I really was lucky they even let me compete and I understand the Lo*Lystics folks had a hand in letting me in and thank you for that.  Mint Condition is a bad ass car and he’s got a good point… there is a reason that car has a 3X title.  I even have a picture of it up in my garage.  I hope to get American Gangster out there this year for everyone to see and hopefully appreciate.  Whatever happens, happens.  Don’t get it twisted I’d dig having an OG title, but that isn’t my motivation this year.  Just want to get out there and chop it up with everyone at a few shows and BBQ’s.
> Peace… Sin Sixty
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 29 2010, 08:37 PM~18944168
> *Wow, sorry about all the drama going on over this; that ain’t my thing at all and I have great respect for all the real clean cars.  The people who really know me get that  I really do just dig the cars and maybe I got a little caught up in the chasing a title with this one.  The more I think about it I really was lucky they even let me compete and I understand the Lo*Lystics folks had a hand in letting me in and thank you for that.  Mint Condition is a bad ass car and he’s got a good point… there is a reason that car has a 3X title.  I even have a picture of it up in my garage.  I hope to get American Gangster out there this year for everyone to see and hopefully appreciate.  Whatever happens, happens.  Don’t get it twisted I’d dig having an OG title, but that isn’t my motivation this year.  Just want to get out there and chop it up with everyone at a few shows and BBQ’s.
> Peace… Sin Sixty
> *



mc is nice we all know that i just dont get it but oh well hopefully the lrm judging staff can get a shake up and "sactioned shows" will have good non biased judging as well


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 29 2010, 09:37 PM~18944168
> *Wow, sorry about all the drama going on over this; that ain’t my thing at all and I have great respect for all the real clean cars.  The people who really know me get that  I really do just dig the cars and maybe I got a little caught up in the chasing a title with this one.  The more I think about it I really was lucky they even let me compete and I understand the Lo*Lystics folks had a hand in letting me in and thank you for that.  Mint Condition is a bad ass car and he’s got a good point… there is a reason that car has a 3X title.  I even have a picture of it up in my garage.  I hope to get American Gangster out there this year for everyone to see and hopefully appreciate.  Whatever happens, happens.  Don’t get it twisted I’d dig having an OG title, but that isn’t my motivation this year.  Just want to get out there and chop it up with everyone at a few shows and BBQ’s.
> Peace… Sin Sixty
> *


 .. Very well said Uso! you guys all know what our Fam is all about; E and the rest of the Low-C family have always been good people. Outside of our own personal opinion, I congratulate you once again on your 3 wins! :thumbsup:  





(~AG~ will be at every show next season, so look out! :biggrin:  ) .


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 29 2010, 05:02 PM~18942769
> *FIRST TIME THE SHORTYS GOT INDOORS,MY SHORTY TOOK 2ND,DUE TO SUM1 COMPLAINING TO THE CASHMAN PEEPS BOUT HIM HAVEIN THE SYSTEM ON,FOR BOTH DAYS,FUCK IT,EVERYBODY ENJOYED THE MUSIC,JENTE FROM STYLISTICS TO SOCIETY ENJOYED LISTENIN AND VIEWIN WAR IN CONCERT,THANX TO NOT GETTIN DISQUALIFIED,JUST KNOCKED HIM OUT OF BEST OF CATAGORY N GETTIN 2ND,OH WELL,JUST SEEEIN ALL THE JENTE TRIPPOUT ON IT WAS WORTH IT!..
> 
> 
> ...


This is the Bike that took it out...First show and won 1St place


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2010, 09:11 PM~18944412
> *mc is nice we all know that i just dont get it but oh well hopefully the lrm judging staff can get a shake up and "sactioned shows" will have good non biased judging as well
> *


I think Woodland and Vegas had the same judge.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 17 2010, 11:59 PM~18839187
> *SO WAS THERE A 1ST PLACE WINNER LOL :biggrin:
> *


i believe this car won first in mild. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> This is the Bike that took it out...First show and won 1St place
> SORRY,BUT IT DIDN'T GET TAKEN OUT BY A MILD CATAGORY,IT WAS FROM GOODTIMES,SEMI CUSTOM CATAGORY,WHICH WAS SUPPOSEDLY THIS 1.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GregB (Jan 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 29 2010, 03:19 PM~18942467
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> 
> Octagon!  Take it to the Octagon!  hahahahahaha  LOL
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GregB (Jan 12, 2010)

Groupe SD


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 29 2010, 08:37 PM~18944168
> *Wow, sorry about all the drama going on over this; that ain’t my thing at all and I have great respect for all the real clean cars.  The people who really know me get that  I really do just dig the cars and maybe I got a little caught up in the chasing a title with this one.  The more I think about it I really was lucky they even let me compete and I understand the Lo*Lystics folks had a hand in letting me in and thank you for that.   Mint Condition is a bad ass car and he’s got a good point… there is a reason that car has a 3X title.  I even have a picture of it up in my garage.   I hope to get American Gangster out there this year for everyone to see and hopefully appreciate.  Whatever happens, happens.  Don’t get it twisted I’d dig having an OG title, but that isn’t my motivation this year.  Just want to get out there and chop it up with everyone at a few shows and BBQ’s.
> Peace… Sin Sixty
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 29 2010, 09:31 AM~18939785
> *THE ONLY PLACE THAT RAG OUT POINTS ME IS ACCESSORIES AND THATS IT. AND LIKE I SAID I HAVE ENOUGH ACCESSORIES TO SCORE HIGH ENOUGH TO WERE HE ONLY GETS A COUPLE POINTS MORE. AND I DONT KNOW HOW U THINK HIS PAINT AND INTERIOR AND ENGINE AND EVERYTHING ELSE IS CLEANER OR AS U SAY "FRESHER" CUZ MY CAR JUS SITS IN THE TRAILER SO ITS JUST AS FRESH AS IT WAS WEN IT FIRST CAME OUT. AND IM THE ONE WORKIN AGAINST THE POLITICS EVRY YEAR. THE CAR DIDNT QUALIFY POINT BLANK AND THEY STILL OVER ROAD THERE OWN RULES TO LET HIM COMPETE. BECAUSE ITS A BOWTIE BUILT CAR AND A USO CAR. THEY WUD OF NEVER DID THAT FOR ME. RULES ARE RULES. AND THEY BROKE THEM. JOE RAY EVEN SAID IT WAS BULLSHIT.
> *


JUST CHANGING THE SUB :biggrin: IM GOING 2 B PULLING THE BODY OFF THE FRAME ON MY NEW PROJ. U WANT 2 WATCH :biggrin: I CAN SHOW U THAT ITS A 1 MAN JOB :banghead: :banghead:WHAT ERIC, OK ITS GOING 2 B 3 OF USE :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 19 2010, 10:12 AM~18850315
> *HEAVY HITTER TOOK 2nd  LOW RIDER OF THE yr.
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Oct 18 2010, 01:19 AM~18839292
> *http://i53.tinypic.com/2mi1h8o.jpg
> heard he got first j.d
> *


that 61 is nice


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 27 2010, 12:10 PM~18922720
> *AW FUCK HERE WE GO WITH THE HATIN. FIRST OF ALL IF U WANT TO TALK BOUT BEIN BIAS THAT 63 FROM USO NEVER QUALIFIED AT ANY SHOW AND THEY STILL LET HIM COMPETE. I GUESS I BEAT HIM WITH MY DETAIL, MAYBE ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT KEEP PAYIN THESE OVER PRICED SHOPS TO REBUILD THERE CARS WOULD LEARN AND JUST CALL ME TO BUILD. THEY MIGHT JUST WIN ORIGINAL OF THE YEAR
> *


 WOW LIKE YOU SAID HERE WE GO AGAIN ??? 

QUOTED FROM YOU (KEEP PAYIN THESE OVER PRICED SHOPS TO REBUILD THERE CARS WOULD LEARN AND JUST CALL ME TO BUILD. THEY MIGHT JUST WIN ORIGINAL OF THE YEAR)
LAST TIME YOU WENT TO TALK ON OUR CARS WE SWEPT YOU 1ST SECOND AND THIRD 
EVEN DROVE OUT TO PORTLAND THE NEXT YR TO BUST YOUR ASS SO TO SAY JUST MIGHT WIN ORIGINAL OF THE YR... THATS A JOKE... YOUR CAR IS VERY NICE. AND YOU DESERVE THE WINS UNDER YOUR BELT ! BUT TO SAY YOUR DETAIL IS BETTER NOT BY FAR AND I NEVER KNEW THAT GM LEFT BIG ASS HOLES IN THE FIREWALLS OF THERE CARS AND HAD CAST COLOR TRAILING ARMS ALONG WITH UNDERCOATED FLOORS THATS A NEW ONE MAYBE YOUR CAR CAME FROM THAT ONE SPECIAL FACTORY ??, LETS BOTH BRING EM OUT TO A SUPER CHEVY SHOW AND SEE WHATS WHAT. THAT WILL TELL THE TALE


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn!!!


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 14 2010, 03:17 PM~18811754
> *1st Place Semi Custom 70's
> 
> 
> ...


the black and white, amongst all those colors looks awesome


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

I didnt show the year u swept so u didnt bust anybodys ass. every year i won i beat a bowtie built car. like i told u before any time u want to have a build off and build a car with ur own to hands and ur own money we can do it and ill bust ur ass. i put 10 g's on it. i already beat ur builders u pay. now its time u come out from behind the desk from answering phones and put ur money where ur mouth is. i dont even kno how u got in this conversation. becuz i said over priced shops u must of felt guilty.


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

Its funny how every year u guys win its all cool. or wen u see me face to face at the shows ur cool. every year i win u guys wanna come on the computer snibblin like a sore loser. im done arguing with u crY babies.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 30 2010, 02:29 PM~18948125
> *Its funny how every year u guys win its all cool. or wen u see me face to face at the shows ur cool. every year i win u guys wanna come on the computer snibblin  like a sore loser. im done arguing with u crY babies.
> *


I DIDNT COME ON HERE CRYING TO NO ONE ESPECIALLY YOU I ONLY SPOKE WHEN I WAS MENTIONED IN HERE. 

DONT FORGET HOMEBOY THE WORDS CAME FROM YOUR MOUTH IN PORTLAND 
MAN I CANT FUCK WITH YOU GUYS ....AND NOW ITS FUNNY HOW YOUR COCKY ATTITUDE FLARES UP.. 
I COULD GIVE A FUCK LESS WHAT YOU THINK OR WHO YOU THINK YOU ARE .. LIKE I SAID YOUR CAR IS VERY NICE AND HAS IT FLAWS LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE IN LIFE BUT DONT THINK YOU SHUT US DOWN EVERY YEAR YOU SHOWED CAUSE WE ALL KNOW THE TRUTH. 

ONCE AGAIN SHOW AGAINST THE 63 RAG OR ANY OF THE CARS WE HAVE DONE THEY ARE ALL STILL AROUND AT A SUPER CHEVY SHOW WITH JUDGES THAT NONE OF US KNOW .


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 30 2010, 02:17 PM~18948073
> *I didnt show the year u swept so u didnt bust anybodys ass. every year i won i beat a bowtie built car.  like i told u before any time u want to have a build off  and build a car with ur own to hands and ur own money we can do it and ill bust ur ass. i put 10 g's on it. i already beat ur builders u pay. now its time u come out from behind the desk from answering phones and put ur money where ur mouth is. i dont even kno how u got in this conversation. becuz i said over priced shops u must of felt  guilty.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

The Grand National Roadster Show
January 28 - 30, 2011

RESTORED CATEGORY

All restored, original and antique vehicles will be classified according to rodshows.com rules and regulations. These are not necessarily in line with classification by other governing bodies.
RESTORED CLASSES

1. ANTIQUE Pre 1928
2. RESTORED - 1928 thru 1934
3. RESTORED - 1935 thru 1948
4. RESTORED - 1949 thru 1954
5. RESTORED - 1955 thru 1960
6. RESTORED - 1961 thru 1969
7. RESTORED - 1970 thru 1979
8. RESTORED - 1980 thru 1994
9. RESTORED - 1995 thru current year.

Come on down no arguing no shit talking just show them off .. we will kick it and throw back a few


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BOTH CARS are real nice cant take that away from either one of them self built or shop built who gives a shit they both bad ass one owner seems big headed and cocky as fuck the other seems real cool and laid back no names you figure out which one is which   but anyways this arguing should be set aside and all this effort should be in UNITING and setting somethign up to get LRM to pull they heads out they ass and get a better set of judges and judging giudline and hold them too it personally they always been the same way bullshitting onthe judging and scoreing and showing favortism to this guy and that guy for this reason and that its funny how everymonth people bitch how shitty they mags are how they are all wheel ads this and that but yet everybody jocking they shows and then bitch about them they sold out years ago and aint what they used to be and probablynever well be again sad to say and i have said FUCK LRM for years because i dont care about or do it for the trophy i do it for the love cause if you put all the time effort sweat and money into your car to pay $50 for a $25 trophy and some braggin right to make you think or prove to you that your car is nice then you doing it for all the wrong reasons


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:420:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys, I was kidding about the OCTAGON. :happysad:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

a win is a win and a lost is a lost take it as it is 

and for the roadster show we took 1 st there 2 :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 30 2010, 03:13 PM~18948336
> *The Grand National Roadster Show
> January 28 - 30, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 29 2010, 08:37 PM~18944168
> *Wow, sorry about all the drama going on over this; that ain’t my thing at all and I have great respect for all the real clean cars.  The people who really know me get that  I really do just dig the cars and maybe I got a little caught up in the chasing a title with this one.  The more I think about it I really was lucky they even let me compete and I understand the Lo*Lystics folks had a hand in letting me in and thank you for that.  Mint Condition is a bad ass car and he’s got a good point… there is a reason that car has a 3X title.  I even have a picture of it up in my garage.  I hope to get American Gangster out there this year for everyone to see and hopefully appreciate.  Whatever happens, happens.  Don’t get it twisted I’d dig having an OG title, but that isn’t my motivation this year.  Just want to get out there and chop it up with everyone at a few shows and BBQ’s.
> Peace… Sin Sixty
> *


x2 well said mike.. everyone that knows you know u dont trip off the bs and know the arguing over this has nothing to do with you


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Oct 30 2010, 08:23 PM~18949750
> *x2 well said mike.. everyone that knows you know u dont trip off the bs and know the arguing over this has nothing to do with you
> *


Thx homie... c u at the Traffic show


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2010, 09:30 PM~18927517
> *lol cuz they fucked him in woodland (your hometown) how can a parked car thats a driver outpoint a car on jackstands fully displayed? Come on man you know the points sytem you know there was no way that 62 or 59 should have beat the 63 in woodland. Im not taking anything away from your car ive made it clear over the years i like your car but the rag would outpoint you more options fresher paint  interior motor alot of nos stuff. Its unfortunate that the judging is as bad as it is at lrm shows i mean allowing a car with wilwood brakes to win 2nd place in the og 60s rag catergory? Probably time for new fresher judges. Again man no disrespect to you your cars nice I just think the politics suck
> *


I DONT THINK THEY FUCKED HIM IN WOODLAND, HE JUST DIDNT SHOW VERY WELL. ALL THE OTHER CARS HE WAS GOING AGAINST WERE ON FULL DISPLAY 20X20 WITH EVERYTHING OPENED UNFORTUNETLY HE WASNT I PESONALLY THINK HE WOULD OF DONE ALOT BETTER HAD HE OPENED EVERTHING UP AND WENT WITH A FULL DISPLAY THAT BUILDING WAS DARK THAT HE WAS IN HE NEEDED LIGHT COULDNT REALLY SEE ALL THAT WAS INTO THE CAR. I WOULDNT TAKE ANYTHING AWAY FROM THE OTHER CARS THAT WON EITHER THEY WERE ALL READY TO COMPETE AND OUR 59 I THINK DESERVED THE PLACE HE GOT THIS WAS THE FIRST SHOW HE WENT TO ALSO AND EVERYTHING WAS FRESH AND ALL HIS ACCESORIES AND PARTS WERE ALSO NOS.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 31 2010, 10:43 AM~18951657
> *I DONT THINK THEY FUCKED HIM IN WOODLAND, HE JUST DIDNT SHOW VERY WELL. ALL THE OTHER CARS HE WAS GOING AGAINST WERE ON FULL DISPLAY 20X20 WITH EVERYTHING OPENED UNFORTUNETLY HE WASNT I PESONALLY THINK HE WOULD OF DONE ALOT BETTER HAD HE OPENED EVERTHING UP AND WENT WITH A FULL DISPLAY THAT BUILDING WAS DARK THAT HE WAS IN HE NEEDED LIGHT COULDNT REALLY SEE ALL THAT WAS INTO THE CAR. I WOULDNT TAKE ANYTHING AWAY FROM THE OTHER CARS THAT WON EITHER THEY WERE ALL READY TO COMPETE AND OUR 59 I THINK DESERVED THE PLACE HE GOT THIS WAS THE FIRST SHOW HE WENT TO ALSO AND EVERYTHING WAS FRESH AND ALL HIS ACCESORIES AND PARTS WERE ALSO NOS.
> *


Have any pictures of it? :biggrin:


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank u very well said ralph9577. the 59 is bad ass. the 59 could have very well took 1st also bro.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 31 2010, 10:23 AM~18952223
> *Have any pictures of it? :biggrin:
> *


heres the only one i can find right now of the 59 in woodland 2010


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 31 2010, 03:26 PM~18953997
> *heres the only one i can find right now of the 59 in woodland 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 31 2010, 08:43 AM~18951657
> *I DONT THINK THEY FUCKED HIM IN WOODLAND, HE JUST DIDNT SHOW VERY WELL. ALL THE OTHER CARS HE WAS GOING AGAINST WERE ON FULL DISPLAY 20X20 WITH EVERYTHING OPENED UNFORTUNETLY HE WASNT I PESONALLY THINK HE WOULD OF DONE ALOT BETTER HAD HE OPENED EVERTHING UP AND WENT WITH A FULL DISPLAY THAT BUILDING WAS DARK THAT HE WAS IN HE NEEDED LIGHT COULDNT REALLY SEE ALL THAT WAS INTO THE CAR. I WOULDNT TAKE ANYTHING AWAY FROM THE OTHER CARS THAT WON EITHER THEY WERE ALL READY TO COMPETE AND OUR 59 I THINK DESERVED THE PLACE HE GOT THIS WAS THE FIRST SHOW HE WENT TO ALSO AND EVERYTHING WAS FRESH AND ALL HIS ACCESORIES AND PARTS WERE ALSO NOS.
> *


WHATS UP RALPH :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 31 2010, 03:26 PM~18953997
> *heres the only one i can find right now of the 59 in woodland 2010
> 
> 
> ...



That was a real nice 59. I snapped a few pics too. I'll see if I can find 'em.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Thought I had some better ones  The color is real nice.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 31 2010, 05:21 PM~18954555
> *WHATS UP RALPH  :thumbsup:
> *


DOUG DAMN I LOVED THAT COSTUME MAN IT TOOK ME A SEC TO REALIZE IT WAS YOU HA HA HA


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 31 2010, 06:30 PM~18954947
> *Thought I had some better ones    The color is real nice.
> 
> 
> ...


THE OWNERS NAME IS SAM HES HOPING TO START SHOWING NEXT YEAR DID THE TRIAL RUN IN WOODLAND GOT TO SEE WHAT IT LOOK LIKE ON JACKSTANDS AND REALIZED HE NEEDS BIGGER JACK STANDS .WANTS TO ADD SOME MORE STUFF I REALLY THINK HE DID A VERY GOOD JOB ON IT MIKE I LOVED YOUR CAR IN VEGAS GOOD JOB ON THE SET UP SHOWED 1000 TIMES BETTER BEAUTIFUL CAR BRO GOOD JOB ON THE BUILD


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 31 2010, 09:18 PM~18955994
> *THE OWNERS NAME IS SAM HES HOPING TO START SHOWING NEXT YEAR DID THE TRIAL RUN IN WOODLAND GOT TO SEE WHAT IT LOOK LIKE ON JACKSTANDS AND REALIZED HE NEEDS BIGGER JACK STANDS .WANTS TO ADD SOME MORE STUFF  I REALLY THINK HE DID A VERY GOOD JOB ON IT MIKE I LOVED YOUR CAR IN VEGAS GOOD JOB ON THE SET UP SHOWED 1000 TIMES BETTER BEAUTIFUL CAR BRO GOOD JOB ON THE BUILD
> *



Thx Ralph and yeah Sam's got a real tight 59 4 sho. See you out and about


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 31 2010, 09:11 PM~18955945
> *DOUG  DAMN I LOVED THAT COSTUME MAN IT TOOK ME A SEC TO REALIZE IT WAS YOU HA HA HA
> *


ya thanks RALPH ,it was some of my old cloth from high school :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 31 2010, 10:30 PM~18956553
> *ya thanks RALPH ,it was some of my old cloth from high school  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> DAMMMM DOUGIE FRESH THAT COSTUME MAKES U LOOK ALOT KOOLER AND YOUNGER :uh:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> > DAMMMM DOUGIE FRESH THAT COSTUME MAKES U LOOK ALOT KOOLER AND YOUNGER :uh:
> 
> 
> ITS NOT A COSTUME ,IT SOME CLOTH I USED 2 WERE BACK N THE DISCOS N SAN JO :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 31 2010, 11:04 PM~18956703
> *ITS NOT A COSTUME ,IT SOME CLOTH I USED 2 WERE BACK N THE DISCO N SAN JO  :biggrin:
> *



 :uh: OK I BELIVE U DOUG WHO KEEPS THERE OLD SCHOOL CLOTHS ISNT THAT WHAT U WERE WEARING IN VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 31 2010, 11:08 PM~18956715
> * :uh: OK I BELIVE U DOUG WHO KEEPS THERE OLD SCHOOL CLOTHS ISNT THAT WHAT U WERE WEARING IN VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> *


NO I WAS WEREING MY GREEN PANTS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 31 2010, 11:14 PM~18956739
> *NO I WAS WEREING MY GREEN PANTS
> *


 :loco: NOT AT THE SHOW AT THE CLUB I HEARD THEY WERE CALLIN U SUPER FLY AT THE CLUB AND U GOT SHIT FACE AND GOT A TATTOO WERES ALL THE PICS AT :420: :roflmao: POST THE PICS


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 31 2010, 11:20 PM~18956759
> * :loco: NOT AT THE SHOW AT THE CLUB I HEARD THEY WERE CALLIN U SUPER FLY AT THE CLUB AND U GOT SHIT FACE AND GOT A TATTOO WERES ALL THE PICS AT :420:  :roflmao: POST THE PICS
> *


YA I WAS PRETTY [email protected]%* UP AN LOST THE CAMERA WITH ALL THE GOOD PICS.  AN THE CAM WAS ONLY 5 DAYS OLD 
I THINK I WAS WEARING THIS AT (CLUB VOO DOO)


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> YA I WAS PRETTY [email protected]%* UP AN LOST THE CAMERA WITH ALL THE GOOD PICS.  AN THE CAM WAS ONLY 5 DAYS OLD
> I THINK I WAS WEARING THIS AT (CLUB VOO DOO)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> > YA I WAS PRETTY [email protected]%* UP AN LOST THE CAMERA WITH ALL THE GOOD PICS.  AN THE CAM WAS ONLY 5 DAYS OLD
> > I THINK I WAS WEARING THIS AT (CLUB VOO DOO)
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

59 ht looks bad ass but pvws were not original so would that bump him out of original?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 31 2010, 11:40 PM~18956822
> *NA THAT WAS A REAL MONKEY
> 
> BUT HERES A PIC OF MY CAR N VEGAS
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2010, 12:40 AM~18956917
> *59 ht looks bad ass but pvws were not original so would that bump him out of original?
> *


WHAT YR WAS POWER WINDOWS A OPTION ON THE 59 ,CAUSE I THINK 1959 WAS THE FIRST YR THE THE FLEXOMATIC 6 WAY POWER SEATS WERE A OPTION


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 1 2010, 10:22 AM~18958535
> *WHAT YR WAS POWER WINDOWS A OPTION ON THE 59 ,CAUSE I THINK 1959 WAS THE FIRST YR THE  THE FLEXOMATIC 6 WAY POWER SEATS WERE A OPTION
> *


Power windows cul for 59 just not power vents. I think 64 was the first year for pwr vents but I'm not sure.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 1 2010, 05:58 PM~18961431
> *Power windows cul for 59 just not power vents.  I think 64 was the first year for pwr vents but I'm not sure.
> *


GM HAD EM FROM 50'S -60'S PONTIAC'S CADILLAC'S BUICK'S ..... JUST NOT CHEVROLET


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Oct 26 2010, 10:45 PM~18919192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

The only thing closed is the trunk that i can see door is open to show interior hood is open to show the engine an car is up on jackstands wheels R off to show under carriage.  :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Nov 1 2010, 10:25 PM~18963585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BEAUTIFULL


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 31 2010, 11:40 PM~18956822
> *NA THAT WAS A REAL MONKEY
> 
> BUT HERES A PIC OF MY CAR N VEGAS
> ...


i love this '64.gives me motivation to finish mine.
always give me a drive to try to top it


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Nov 2 2010, 12:06 PM~18967869
> *i love this '64.gives me motivation to finish mine.
> always give me a drive to try to top it
> *


IF U DIDNT LIVE SO FARAWAY I COULD HELP U :biggrin: THERES ALOT OF THINGS I SHOULD OF DID BUT I STARTED THE CAR ABOUT 14 YRS AGO AND KNOW ITS 2 LATE 
DO U HAVE ANY PICS. OF UR RIDE CAUSE IF U DO I MIGHT B ABLE 2 GET U A SPONSER OR 2 :biggrin: THERE LOOKING 4 SOMEONE ON THE EAST COAST THATS BUILDING A CAR THAT CAN B A TOP 5 CAR


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 2 2010, 01:43 PM~18968533
> *IF U DIDNT LIVE SO FARAWAY I COULD HELP U  :biggrin: THERES ALOT OF THINGS I SHOULD OF DID BUT I STARTED THE CAR ABOUT 14 YRS AGO AND KNOW ITS 2 LATE
> DO U HAVE ANY PICS. OF UR RIDE CAUSE IF U DO I MIGHT B ABLE 2 GET U A SPONSER OR 2  :biggrin: THERE LOOKING 4 SOMEONE ON THE EAST COAST THATS BUILDING A CAR THAT CAN B A TOP 5 CAR
> *


 :thumbsup: Good looking out for oneanother.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> > This is the Bike that took it out...First show and won 1St place
> > SORRY,BUT IT DIDN'T GET TAKEN OUT BY A MILD CATAGORY,IT WAS FROM GOODTIMES,SEMI CUSTOM CATAGORY,WHICH WAS SUPPOSEDLY THIS 1.....
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Nov 2 2010, 07:28 PM~18971198
> *:thumbsup: Good looking out for oneanother.
> *


I WOULD RATHER HELP A GUY WITH HIS CAR AN MAKE A FRIEND  THAN WIN :0


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 2 2010, 07:15 PM~18971695
> *I WOULD RATHER HELP A GUY WITH HIS CAR AN MAKE A FRIEND   THAN WIN  :0
> *


Thats whats up!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Nov 2 2010, 01:43 PM~18968533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like making friends :biggrin: winning is cool,but its not the world


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 31 2010, 11:40 PM~18956822
> *NA THAT WAS A REAL MONKEY
> 
> BUT HERES A PIC OF MY CAR N VEGAS
> ...



congrats doug, car looked tight in vegas, nor cal sweeping the sweepstakes,.


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Nov 2 2010, 11:33 PM~18973232
> *congrats doug, car looked tight in vegas, nor cal sweeping the sweepstakes,.
> *


BECAREFUL WHAT U SAY. THERE SENSETIVE PEOPLE ON HERE.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2010, 12:40 AM~18956917
> *59 ht looks bad ass but pvws were not original so would that bump him out of original?
> *


no it wouldnt i havent seen anyone bumped out for having pvws maybe just wouldnt get the acc points for it


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Nov 1 2010, 09:25 PM~18963585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Nov 1 2010, 09:25 PM~18963585
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALL good OG. I just happy to even be in a position to have a car like this. See you this weekend


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Nov 2 2010, 08:17 AM~18966171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thx homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 2 2010, 08:15 PM~18971695
> *I WOULD RATHER HELP A GUY WITH HIS CAR AN MAKE A FRIEND   THAN WIN  :0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Nov 3 2010, 04:31 PM~18978039
> *no it wouldnt i havent seen anyone bumped out for having pvws maybe just wouldnt get the acc points for it
> *


i would just think a car with any mods that are not original would not be an original car anymore. adding a new stereo would bumo a car from OG IMO but oh well they are all nice and lrm isnt going to change so guess we gotta deal with it


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 27 2010, 01:27 PM~18922371
> *WHAT KIND OF MESS UP? DID HE GET A TROPHY ? IF SO WHAT DID IT SAY ?
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 27 2010, 03:44 PM~18923335
> *We got 60 more of the baddest pic's ever on our website of the Lowrider Magazine Vega's Super Show!!!!!
> Plus a surprise video!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

BEING ABLE TO SEE ALL THE WINNERS ON THIS TOPIC IS VERY COOL. THANKS FOR POSTING PICS. CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Nov 3 2010, 05:19 PM~18977943
> *BECAREFUL WHAT U SAY. THERE SENSETIVE PEOPLE ON HERE.
> *


its cool bro he's just speaking the truth :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 31 2010, 04:26 PM~18953997
> *heres the only one i can find right now of the 59 in woodland 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 thats nice bro


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 2 2010, 08:15 PM~18971695
> *I WOULD RATHER HELP A GUY WITH HIS CAR AN MAKE A FRIEND   THAN WIN  :0
> *


X2


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 21 2010, 10:23 PM~18876858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 31 2010, 11:28 PM~18956789
> *YA I WAS PRETTY [email protected]%* UP AN LOST THE CAMERA WITH ALL THE GOOD PICS.   AN THE CAM WAS ONLY 5 DAYS OLD
> I THINK I WAS WEARING THIS AT (CLUB VOO DOO)
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------

